# Driftwood



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

I collected some sweet pieces of driftwood for my tank a few days ago, just wondering how you guys prepared it. I've heard lots of people soak it in bleached water for 2 12 hour cycles then soak in regualr water for a couple days but I also heard this is bad. What you guys think?
Dave


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats what I did, I soaked it in water with bleach for around 24 hours, then soaked it in plain water for 24 hours, when water with bleach for 24 hours, then water with declorinator for 12 hours rinsed it off very well and then soaked it again with the declorinator for 12 hours or so, then I let it dry completely. took a few days but worked of me, I never had a problem.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I think if you just soak it in water with salt added to it this might also help.
If you do add it to the tank just keep a close eye on the fish and the water parameters for the next little bit. things should be ok


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

personally I don't like bleach anywhere near my fish stuff, I soak driftwood untill it stops coloring the water, I also change the water it is soaking in every 12 hours. it takes a few days.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

bleach is chlorine, its safe if you get it all out, it kills stuff that salt cannot


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Supernate has a tutorial either here or on his site on how to prepare driftwood. Check that out and let us know if it worked for you


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i dont know why, maybe its becuase i am dumb, but bleaching a pice of wood for my fish tank ... no thanks.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

all i did was spray it off real good than put it in the tank it worked fine
i payed $55 for my drift wood its pritty damn big it beraly fits in my 120gal


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you guys should talk to Myka about it, she decided no to bleach her wood and I think some really bad stuff happened from her wood, I think it killed her fish or it introduced parasites or something, trust me you need to boil it or bleach it


----------



## Erik (Feb 20, 2003)

Wouldnt boiling the piece of wood get rid of all the bad stuff?


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I heard both theories 1) boiling water 2) bleach

as for me, i would use boiling water and NO bleach. If you want to be sure, first use bleach, then use boiling water, then rinse, rinse and oh did i say rinse? lol. I got to imagine having boiling water added everyday for a few days will kill any bacteria and parasites.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I boiled and bleached mine. I didn't wanna fill up a bathtub with boiling water and driftwood, so I could do as good as a job with the larger pieces. Small pieces I just put in an old pot with water and threw it on the stove. Larger pieces I placed in a rubbermaid and pour boiling water in it. Did this for 2 days then bleached it on and off for 2 more days. Then boiled again. Worked out just fine for me but still looking for that right one to place in my 135.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I bought my driftwood 3 weeks ago, boiled it everyday since I got it. And till now, it still tarnish the water. Now Im deciding to do the bleach method. This is a huge piece of driftwood (33"x12" $19.95) that I couldn't pass up. But Im getting really irritated just to prepare it for decoration.







If nothing happens after one more week of this sh**, you'll be seeing it in the *BUY and SELL* forum.









*Also, doesnt driftwood lower the PH in a tank?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

All I did with every piece of wood I have in my tank is boil it for two hours, with a little salt added (don't know why, guess I read it somewhere...), and then leave it under running cold water for about 10-15 minutes. I never had any trouble, but perhaps it's just dumb luck...


----------

